# G-loomis help!!



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a basically new G-Loomis rod. It's the SUR 1267S. It's 10'6'' and rated Heavey Fast Action, 20-40 lb test. It is also rated for 2-8 ounces but I think it can handle more. It is perfect but it is a spinner and I like conventionals.

I dont wnt to pester the board with questions but is this possible? Any books I can get to help if I want to take on this project? Any one I should talk to about kits? Thanks.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I obviously want to convert the thing from spinning to bait caster.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*G Loomis*

Ward how good of a deal did you get on this Loomis? If have full price money tied up on this you might want to consider selling this rod and starting from scratch. Last thing you want to do is buy a rod at full price and then convert it to conventional. What I mean is you basically would have to strip the rod in your hands down to just the blank. Then buy components for the conventional set up, then either build it yourself or have someone else build it. (Retail Prices) You then would end up having about $500 in that Rod. Also I dont know if Loomis does this, I dont think they do, but some companies make there spinning blanks different from conventional blanks. Some companies make the tip end on a spinning rod the male end of the ferrel. However if you dont have a lot of money tied up in the G Loomis and the blank is same on that blank as the conventional blank, Clyde should be able to tell you if the blanks are the same, rod building is something fun and some what easy to learn. That Lami I was fishing with when I was down in Hattie with you Ryan and Jose was the first one I built. I might know a guy who could get you a great deal on components, and I could help you one Saturday wrap the blank. Give me a call and we can talk about it.
Jeb


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Jeb. I got a good deal on the rod. I wasn't looking to buy a rod (especially a spinner) but the price was too good to pass up. I think it would be a great short rod for stuff like ten and chunk in the trough. I'd love to know if it is the exact same blank that they use for the factory conventionals. If it isn't, I might be thinking about selling it and getting the exact same rod in a conventional (factory). However, if I can get the same blank and do it myself for cheaper than the factory, that might be another option. what would you do? It is very new, hardly ever been fished (maybe twice). I would like to do the grips differently than how loomis factory rods are made. Also, when I looked on the loomis web site, they did not offer the same blank be it conventional or spinner. I just don't want the thing to collect dust when if it was conventional, I'd put it to good use. I also have a tica conventional I want to rebuild, but I don't know if the cost of the materials is worth the blank or the trouble. All I know is I won't fish until april and this might be something related to surf fishing I could do to kill time. At any rate, thanks for your reply and it is good to hear from you. I've been without the internet for a while so now that I am back on-line, I should be posting again. And if I do decide to re-do this one I will need some help from someone on at least some things. I'd have no problem with offering a case of beer if we got together to look at it. I just want to know what my options are. If I find out this is the same blank loomis uses for its factory conventional, I know I'll rebuild. 

Ayone out there know about these loomis blanks and if the factory conventionals are in fact the same ones the use on spinners?

If any


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That rod maxes out at 6oz. It was discontinued a few years back, that's why you can't find it in any catalogues now. It is the same blank as the factory versions were. It'll flat smoke 6 & bait, but is overloaded with 8. Has lots of power in the butt, and has a very fast action to it. How many guides are on it? You might be able to get away with just changeing 2 or 3 guides.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Clyde, it has five big eyes on it. Are the factory rods still in production? I don't like the grip on this one as much as I like that black X grip. Also the seat on this rod is where I would like if I threw a spinner, but right now the conventional would be seated a little too long. Plus I want a trigger. This rod says 2-8 but if you say six, I'll take your word because I know you know what you are talking about. Thanks for the help.

And Clyde, I am still very happy with the new rod. I would recomend you to anyone that can appreciate the craftsmanship in work like yours.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

It's totally out of production.

Bring it down next time & I'll see what I can do.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

So it is the same blank as the conventional? If so I am looking at a new rod for my collection! Thanks Clyde and I'll probably have to let you look at the thing.


----------

